# Which peptide to help heal bicep tendonosis?



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys

So my doc claims I have bicep tendonosis and may have to wait up to 3 months to see a physio. After reading lots of articles and info online, I believe I may have a more severe case but that is yet to be confirmed.

I'm looking for a peptide to help heal my injury. I've read of people taking 5-10mg per week of TB500 for 6 weeks then maintenance dose but that initial 6 week dose is very costly. I would do this if I knew for sure it would help - but then again nothing's certain other than death and taxs right.....

Has anyone had any success in healing a similar injury?

Can anyone recommend any other peptides/doses etc?

I've just finished work and I'm so tired. Apologies if this thread is a bit of a mess.

As always Peace&Love


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not too sure what peptides would suit but Ive ran tb500 for muscle strain and highly rate it. But as far as tendons and ligaments go it dosnt do squat. Ive bursitis in shoulder and it never lifted it any. Its very good for tissue and muscle repair but that's it. Maybe spot inject of HGH may help but im no expert on that.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't hgh usually used for this kind of thing ??


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

bigtoe900 said:


> Not too sure what peptides would suit but Ive ran tb500 for muscle strain and highly rate it. But as far as tendons and ligaments go it dosnt do squat. Ive bursitis in shoulder and it never lifted it any. Its very good for tissue and muscle repair but that's it. Maybe spot inject of HGH may help but im no expert on that.


I've got something similar in my shoulder on my other arm. Got MRI results for my shoulder today.

"Conclusion: Minor impingement of the supraspinatus tendon with subacromial subdeltoid bursitis"

For now I'm more worried about the tendonosis though.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I have bicep tendonitis and rotator cuff tendonitis which I got after impingement surgery, I used tb500 on massive doses and it didn't do anything. And by massive doses I mean 9mg for 3 days straight followed by about 9mg every week for 6 weeks, cost me a small fortune.

The only peptide I have used that has done some good for my injury's is MGF, by using a boom dose protocol after training, I would use 1000mcg straight into the shoulder after every workout and it worked out fairly well. I got this protocol from Pscarb but like he says you need to train for it to work though.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Can you not ask for a cortisone shot from the Docs?

I had really bad tricep tendonosis, couldn't train triceps directly for 8 mths, in the end i went and had a cortisone shot, which helped massively, touch wood!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

tendonitis is due to inflammation of the tendon within the tendon sheath...what you need is to reduce the inflammation..

peptide won't be as beneficial than a corticosteroids injection.

something like depo-medrone injection is what you need...get your gp to do that/ or referral to a local gp with special interest in musculoskeletal medicine..or rheumatologist to do that.

peptide will be more useful if you have a tear in the muscle or fracture, where what you need is to rebuild and repair....in your case, you need reduce the inflammation and swelling around the area...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Can you not ask for a cortisone shot from the Docs?
> 
> I had really bad tricep tendonosis, couldn't train triceps directly for 8 mths, in the end i went and had a cortisone shot, which helped massively, touch wood!


I think I will go back and ask. Is your tendonosis ok now?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I think I will go back and ask. Is your tendonosis ok now?


Thankfully yes it is mate.

Have a look into it, I defo recommend it.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thankfully yes it is mate.
> 
> Have a look into it, I defo recommend it.


One more thing mate. Errrm juuust out of interest - did the cortisone shot hurt?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> One more thing mate. Errrm juuust out of interest - did the cortisone shot hurt?


Not gonna lie, it hurt a bit.... haha....But it was a bearable pain, but I'd guess it maybe different for certain tendons of the body.

Although I think some have local anaesthetic added so this will make it painless, I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i had acupuncture in my bicep and within 4-5 weeks was back to normal lifting heavy


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Tried mgf mega dosing, thats 1xvial ed, and i think it did help on a few occasions..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

HGH is proven to promote collagen synthesis in tendons

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19933753/

Also some steroids improve collagen synthesis while testosterone reduces it

I would personally switch from any heavy biceps movements to higher reps and lighter weight


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> HGH is proven to promote collagen synthesis in tendons
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19933753/
> 
> ...


Mate my bicep hurts even when I do a bicep pose never mind using any weights. The real pain is a sharp pain at the top of the movement or the squeeze as some would say.

Proper cvnt it is.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> HGH is proven to promote collagen synthesis in tendons
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/19933753/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link as well mate. I'll check it out


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Mate my bicep hurts even when I do a bicep pose never mind using any weights. The real pain is a sharp pain at the top of the movement or the squeeze as some would say.
> 
> Proper cvnt it is.


Have you seen those little dumbbells the girls use lol 2.5 kg etc high reps like 30 - 40 reps , even no weight and just the movement for now .. Sounds quite bad though and needs rest there's not much IMO that will repair that and light movement will work far better to repair it.

Peptides like ghrp 2, iPam with mod grf would help to an extent by releasing GH

Tensing puts a lot of strain on the flexed muscle


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Have you seen those little dumbbells the girls use lol 2.5 kg etc high reps like 30 - 40 reps , even no weight and just the movement for now .. Sounds quite bad though and needs rest there's not much IMO that will repair that and light movement will work far better to repair it.
> 
> Peptides like ghrp 2, iPam with mod grf would help to an extent by releasing GH
> 
> Tensing puts a lot of strain on the flexed muscle


Funny enough mate I've been thinking of jumping back on ghrp2 & mod 3 x a day at saturation dose


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Funny enough mate I've been thinking of jumping back on ghrp2 & mod 3 x a day at saturation dose


It's always worth doing IMO


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Swimming breaststroke (doctor prescription) really helped with my biceps tendonitis and some rotator cuff problem. Lifting any weights worsened it a lot. Could not make biceps pose either.

I also injected igf1 lr3 locally, it was helpful but there are a lot of nerves there, and besides that after some reading I will never use igf1 again. Although it was efficient treating local strains or tendonitis.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> Swimming breaststroke (doctor prescription) really helped with my biceps tendonitis and some rotator cuff problem. Lifting any weights worsened it a lot. Could not make biceps pose either.
> 
> I also injected igf1 lr3 locally, it was helpful but there are a lot of nerves there, and besides that after some reading I will never use igf1 again. Although it was efficient treating local strains or tendonitis.


Do you still have tendonitis? If not, how long did it take to heal?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> Do you still have tendonitis? If not, how long did it take to heal?


I injured my biceps when doing pull-ups with additional weight and without adequate warm up. Both hands, both heads, short and long ones. Ultrasound did not show degeneration of the tendons, only some swelling, so pure -itis. Doctor advised swimming breaststroke and I should have listened to him. Physical therapist knew better and I was told to lift weights ander his supervision, with some overhead motion - don't know the English word. Maybe he set the weights too high, he asked how many pull ups max I can do and it was not little lol, so after two session it was so bad, much worse than before, I could not lift a coffee mug for a month. I applied then cold packs every day.

I used igf1 lr3, 10-20 mcg per each tendon e2d, for around 6 weeks. After that I felt ready to swim, doing it every two days, moderate pace, as long as I did not feel any pain, started from 15 minutes, later it was 30-50 minutes depending. After a month I felt cured, could swim crawl, later added pull ups no weight. But it was pure -itis, with degenerated tendon it could take much more longer. However I still feel pain sometimes, usually when I don't do enough warmup, but it quickly disappears.

I also used ems device when I did not swim and could not exercise, applied it to triceps and back muscle - lattisimus dorsi on a strengthening program, it set my arm back, into a better position, although I have these muscle really well developed. After some time also on massage program to both bicep heads, it improved circulation.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> I injured my biceps when doing pull-ups with additional weight and without adequate warm up. Both hands, both heads, short and long ones. Ultrasound did not show degeneration of the tendons, only some swelling, so pure -itis. Doctor advised swimming breaststroke and I should have listened to him. Physical therapist knew better and I was told to lift weights ander his supervision, with some overhead motion - don't know the English word. Maybe he set the weights too high, he asked how many pull ups max I can do and it was not little lol, so after two session it was so bad, much worse than before, I could not lift a coffee mug for a month. I applied then cold packs every day.
> 
> I used igf1 lr3, 10-20 mcg per each tendon e2d, for around 6 weeks. After that I felt ready to swim, doing it every two days, moderate pace, as long as I did not feel any pain, started from 15 minutes, later it was 30-50 minutes depending. After a month I felt cured, could swim crawl, later added pull ups no weight. But it was pure -itis, with degenerated tendon it could take much more longer. However I still feel pain sometimes, usually when I don't do enough warmup, but it quickly disappears.
> 
> I also used ems device when I did not swim and could not exercise, applied it to triceps and back muscle - lattisimus dorsi on a strengthening program, it set my arm back, into a better position, although I have these muscle really well developed. After some time also on massage program to both bicep heads, it improved circulation.


What a long detailed post. Repped. Thanks mate. At the moment I'm not working biceps directly or indirectly until I see a physio as I've already made my condition worse by not stopping sooner. It's definitely got so much worse over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> What a long detailed post. Repped. Thanks mate. At the moment I'm not working biceps directly or indirectly until I see a physio as I've already made my condition worse by not stopping sooner. It's definitely got so much worse over the last couple of weeks.


Thanks. I was afraid that too short answer on how long it healed might be either frustrating or too promising. Bicep injury is frustrating enough, daily life might be difficult. Good luck.

Oh, btw, some kinesiology taping helped. It takes a force out of the tendon, applies it somewhere else. I used this with extreme success with wrist extensor muscle tear, was back exercising two weeks after the tear, with the hand taped around, full use after a month, all natural  .


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

I found TB500 to help with the pain and swelling but it was the exercises given by my physio that really helped with the healing. Would be interested in maybe trying BPC 157?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LGM said:


> I found TB500 to help with the pain and swelling but it was the exercises given by my physio that really helped with the healing. Would be interested in maybe trying BPC 157?


I've never heard of BPC 157. Sounds like a flight number


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Bit info on here mate http://www.peptidesuk.com/Peptides/BPC-157

Never tried it myself but definitely worth looking into


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LGM said:


> Bit info on here mate http://www.peptidesuk.com/Peptides/BPC-157
> 
> Never tried it myself but definitely worth looking into


I'll check it out. Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I'll check it out. Cheers mate


Anyone know outcome?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I had what i think was a tear in the tricep tendon, at the back of the elbow.

I injected 200mcg of peg mgf under the tendon daily, for ten days..

Then I did the same with some GH, but can't remember for how long..think it was one vial split into 2X5iu.

That sorted it out..

I've got some BPC-157 to try on other issues now, the findings on dats forum suggest there is a synergy with the actions of BPC-157 and GH, so combine it with GHRP/GHRH..


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

LGM said:


> Bit info on here mate BPC 157 5mg
> 
> Never tried it myself but definitely worth looking into


I've heard a lot of good things about BPC 157. Thankfully I've never needed to use it for an injury though


----------

